# Dauphin Island Labor Day



## catchnrelease

Fished Saturday and Sunday at Dauphin Island with good results. Lots of whiting and redfish. Caught one nice spinner shark (black anal fin tip) and one bull shark (I think). 

In our effort to speed the release we didn't fully inspect the shark and only got one pic, but the blunt nose, big dorsal and pectoral fin, and heavy body looks like a bull to me. Thoughts? All swam away strong.


----------



## lil'skeet

Great job! That is cool to pull a shark on the beach and let the tourists know what is watching them. I love it:thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## zaraspookin

Nice catch!!, +1 on the tourist action...omg, there's sharks out there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUPilot

Looks a little more like a sandbar shark than a bull, but its hard to tell from this shot. Nice catch!


----------



## johnf

Are those good eatin' fish?


Congrats, looks like a lot of fun there.


----------



## Croaker Chris

Great catch, good looking shark.....


----------



## stevesmi

how come you all in bama keep saying there are whiting yet in pcola I am catching 1 or 2 a trip?


----------



## catchnrelease

Never caugth whiting like last Saturday! maybe 20+ caught throughout the day weighing a pound or more (a few 2#). My son never got tired of reeling 'em in. Reds too (see pic). Sunday fishing cooled off considerably with more dead time, hardheads, and rays.


----------



## Coastiefly

Bulls, blacktips, reds and whiting...you had your hands full. Looks like a great trip!


----------

